# Cuban Sammies



## Don Cash (Mar 20, 2011)

Got down to Coral Gables last night and my dad was raving about the Cuban bread they have been getting. Some relatives were coming to visit today and we were trying to figure out what to fix for lunch...no brainer as I'd never had authentic Cuban bread, Cuban Sandwiches.


Here's my outdoor kitchen for the week. It's no Weber and taking my OTG on the plane would have been quite the challenge so this will have to do in a pinch.








Went to a local Cuban market this morning and picked up a couple loafs of bread and a pork roast. I asked what cut it was and was told "pork" (there was a little bit of a language barrier)...looked like a shoulder to me so I bought it. Put it in a mojo marinade for a few hours.







Got it (actually it was 2 roasts) on the gasser.







Then hung out by the pool and watched the boats go down the canal until the internal reached 165*

















Off.







Assembled them (forgot to take pics) and then grilled them on the stove.







Plated with some pasta salad.







My relatives, native Floridians, said these were the the best Cubans they have ever had...not sure if they were just being polite but they were the best this Virginian has ever had.

Been a while since I cooked on a gasser. I miss my Webers!


----------



## Griff (Mar 20, 2011)

Those look real good don.  Have a nice vacation.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor Don, look at the sacrifices you made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ****** I'd love to be swimming in March you lucky BA$TARD!

Oh, the sammiches looked awesome too!!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 20, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Poor Don, look at the sacrifices you made!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ****** I'd love to be swimming in March you lucky BA$TARD!
> 
> Oh, the sammiches looked awesome too!!!




What he said!!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 20, 2011)

Great lookin' sammies Don, I love a Cuban! More super family time, nice pool, great place.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks good. I take sour kraut on mine. Thanks.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks real good! Yeah I'm with bigwheel here, I'll take sour kraut on mine also!


----------



## BigAL (Mar 21, 2011)

Great look'n sammies, and nice place, Don.  I'd like another sammie put on my sammie and hold the salad, please.


----------



## californiagrillin (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Don, Take it from a Cuban, Those Cuban's look excellent. Great Job!


----------



## TimBear (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks killer Don!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 21, 2011)

Nick Nick Nick. Are you back to hitting the Cooking Sherry? Thought everybody know when you add kraut to a sandwich from Cuber..it aint no longer a Cuban? I learnt that at the local fancy sandwich shoppe. I ordered one of their Cubans one time. The Reuben is much mo betta. Thats prob why all them folks who live there want to come here to able to get good sandwiches.  Seriously I think all they got to eat there is rice and beans and beans and rice (to roughly paraphrase my old pal Dave Ramsey here I remember old Fidel gave them some free rice cookers a few years back. Classic case of Socialism in action huh?


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 22, 2011)

Eso es un infierno de un sándwich de Don!


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 22, 2011)

Well the space aliens did not want me to say this but es muy stalweinner.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 23, 2011)

Great lookin Cuban sammies Don and hope your having a great vacation.


----------

